# Largest size tires



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Umm. What.

Why are you trying to lift a Cruze?

I don't expect much larger tires will fit, it's already pretty tight if I recall correctly.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Cars aren’t made to be lifted. Even WRC cars don’t run that high. A fairly normal bank can cause your car to learn how to fly in a spinning fashion.


You won’t be able to go much larger on the stock suspension. The clearance is already really low. I wouldn’t go higher than 3 more inches in circumference and even that is going to push it.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

LIFT?!?

Lift much higher and you might get a lift you don't want...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

215/55/17 is a fairly common tire size that's available in sport, touring and winter varieties. It's about an inch and a quarter taller, so you'd get around 12-16mm of a lift, and fill out the wheel wells about as much as possible. Amy taller and you run into possible clearance issues with the strut. These should leave you about 15mm of clearance depending g on the actual tire.

225/50/17 has a noticeably taller profile, typically a softer ride, and fits with more room to spare than the 215/55 does.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Adding spring pads might be the easier way to lift the car, and it won't mess up the suspension tuning too much--you'll still have full travel on the springs and shocks. Geometry might be slightly off but not that much. Spring pads are a lot cheaper and won't add to your rotational mass.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

ok, ill bite. what do you need more clearance for?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's[/h]
If you figure it out let me know and I'll add that tidbit here.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)




----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

driving (skating) on the factory tires last winter was a mistake, 2017 sedan diesel stickshift. Boston to MN on black-ice most of the way, we saw about 250 wrecks, 50 bigrigs and 200 cars. the first day we were in MN there were over 1000 wrecks in the state due to black-ice.

for this winter, slightly wider/taller than stock-tires blizzaks fit nicely on my 017 diesel. 215/60-16. stock is 205/55-16, iirc.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

eli said:


> driving (skating) on the factory tires last winter was a mistake, 2017 sedan diesel stickshift. Boston to MN on black-ice most of the way, we saw about 250 wrecks, 50 bigrigs and 200 cars. the first day we were in MN there were over 1000 wrecks in the state due to black-ice.
> 
> for this winter, slightly wider/taller than stock-tires blizzaks fit nicely on my 017 diesel. 215/60-16. stock is 205/55-16, iirc.
> 
> View attachment 268129


The Gen 1 Cruze uses a 215/60R16 tire size. I always thought that the 205/55R16 size on the Gen 2 Cruze looks silly.


----------

